# How to make your business grow?



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

My name is Jake, I'm 19 years old and just recently started my own, small, screen printing shop out of my basement. I know I'm young, however, I've Been working at a high scale sports printing shop for 2-3 years now and have learned the ins-and-outs of screen printing. My boss is retiring in a few years and wants me to take over the business. I got my own equipment at such a young age to try and establish some of my own clients and to get use to the sales aspect of the business. 

My question is, how do you go about finding clients? What to you ask them? Who are the right people to ask? I'm sure some of these questions have obvious answers, but I'm really unskilled in the sales department. I've done a couple of jobs in the 5 months I've owned my equipment, but I'd like to do a lot more work. I would really appreciate some advice from well established people on this forum. I would ask my boss, but I don't want him to feel as if I'm competing with him. 

Thanks in advance and I apologies if there is a similar thread. I did a search and couldn't find anything.

-Jake
Disillusion Screen Printing.


----------



## racerxmccoy (Feb 26, 2007)

Jake- first off, congrats on your business and having the guts to just take charge.

As far as getting business. I know when I first started out, I got most of my business just from talking to people. Everytime you walk into a store (small shops are best not big retailers like walmart) just strike up a conversation (keep it real not fake) and then just ask where they get there shirts and stuff from. If they like you they may be willing to stock a design of yours to start. I also had luck with local fire departments and stuff. They always need shirts and usually have softball teams and such as well. You may be able to use your age as an advantage with that type of thing to. People like to see a younger person that is trying to make something of themselves. At any rate....just be yourself, keep working hard, and it will work out.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

If your boss finds out, which is very probable, do you think he'll want you take over his business if he thinks you're competing with him now? Word of mouth is the best advertising, but the word may get back to him. If it does, do you think he's fire you? This is just something to consider, if you value your job and want to take over a larger business some day. 

Otherwise, good luck in your new venture.


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

racerxmccoy said:


> Jake- first off, congrats on your business and having the guts to just take charge.
> 
> As far as getting business. I know when I first started out, I got most of my business just from talking to people. Everytime you walk into a store (small shops are best not big retailers like walmart) just strike up a conversation (keep it real not fake) and then just ask where they get there shirts and stuff from. If they like you they may be willing to stock a design of yours to start. I also had luck with local fire departments and stuff. They always need shirts and usually have softball teams and such as well. You may be able to use your age as an advantage with that type of thing to. People like to see a younger person that is trying to make something of themselves. At any rate....just be yourself, keep working hard, and it will work out.


I find that this is the best way to get going get a design or two into a few small shops and you will get noticed.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

mn shutterbug said:


> If your boss finds out, which is very probable, do you think he'll want you take over his business if he thinks you're competing with him now? Word of mouth is the best advertising, but the word may get back to him. If it does, do you think he's fire you? This is just something to consider, if you value your job and want to take over a larger business some day.
> 
> Otherwise, good luck in your new venture.


I have to agree with Mike here. If you feel there is merit to your boss's claim to want you to take over in a few years, my advice would be to NOT start a competeing business, but learn from your boss, if he wants you to take over, than he would be teaching you all about the sales aspect of the business in the very near future. If you can break into this business with an established client list, your way ahead of the game.


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

n.signia said:


> I have to agree with Mike here. If you feel there is merit to your boss's claim to want you to take over in a few years, my advice would be to NOT start a competeing business, but learn from your boss, if he wants you to take over, than he would be teaching you all about the sales aspect of the business in the very near future. If you can break into this business with an established client list, your way ahead of the game.


Yeah you dont want to start competing with your boss. If you are given the company that your boss says he wantt to give to you, would you want to be running another company at the same time? compeing with yourself? Your boss already has a business going and has clients and such, so just wait it out for a few years.


----------



## cutme (Oct 4, 2008)

n.signia said:


> I have to agree with Mike here. If you feel there is merit to your boss's claim to want you to take over in a few years, my advice would be to NOT start a competeing business, but learn from your boss, if he wants you to take over, than he would be teaching you all about the sales aspect of the business in the very near future. If you can break into this business with an established client list, your way ahead of the game.


what he said,... but you could still do waht i am doing this summer. if you don't already have one, get a business license. then look up the weekend markets, or swap meets. make up a line of shirts and spend your weekends making money, and your weekdays learning from your boss. everybody wins.

bb


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

sure, you can learn alot about sales trying to get a tee shirt line off the ground.


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses! I should have been more clear about the situation with my boss. He DOES know about my basement project. He isn't worried about me competing with him because he strictly does sports printing. He couldn't be happier that I'm interested enough in the business to start doing side work. He also sticks to the same towns in which his clients are in. He turns away work from time to time and recommends my business to those people, which helps out. He teaches me a lot about how to run a business everyday, but we haven't gotten into establishing clients yet so I thought I'd ask you guys first. I know then when I take over his shop I will have a ton of clients, but in the mean time I have the equipment on a lease and would like to start getting a steady cash flow to take care of those payments. 

Thanks again for the advice and concerns!


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

ahhh...thanks for clarifying.

in that case...the best thing to do is tell everyone you know, give them t-shirts with your logo on them, have business cards made and give them to EVERYONE you know (as well as people you dont know). Also make website, although it wont generate much online business for a while, it is well worth it as a tool to send potential clients to,make sure your business card has your website on it. It will also put potential clients at ease about where they are spending thier money.

We wrapped an Xterra and that generated alot of exposure for us. I have received phone calls driving down I-95 and the person tells me, "I am a couple cars behind you, can you give me some more info..."

each person you know knows say 100 people well enough to recommend you, so the network of word of mouth will spread quickly.

good luck!


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds good. Thank you!


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Jake, 

I'm Mike and im close to your age, just turned 21 recently. I also worked or did sales for a promotional business for a bit. I saved all the commission i earned for the year and with some of my own money purchased some equipment early 2008 which ended up being crap. and just four months ago, i sold the old stuff and started fresh with better equipment and took the business seriously. I planned out a small business plan, setup accounts with suppliers, got a tax ID, applied for a resale license, opened a bank account, opened a merchants account and applied to become an LLC in my state. My first marketing was using craigslist, e-mail lists that i randomly looked for businesses online and also friends that are involved in non-profit organizations. one by one, I created flyers, to pass out, opened a website which launched few weeks ago. Now I realize that something like this can change from a side hobby to a real full time and very lucrative career. I printed about 400 shirts january, 500 february and 600 march...and I keep growing (hopefully). but like everyone said, you know your doing great marketing when your freinds see you and call you by the name of your business and make fun that all you do is print shirts. let me know if you need any advice.

i have a thread of my setup you can search for " my garage setup hows yours" i keep updating my equipment continuosly and seriously looking for a small warehouse to expand to this coming summer.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

n.signia said:


> driving down I-95 and the person tells me, "I am a couple cars behind you, can you give me some more info..."
> 
> good luck!


lol That's a little scary...


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

raziemlutto said:


> Hey Jake,
> 
> I'm Mike and im close to your age, just turned 21 recently. I also worked or did sales for a promotional business for a bit. I saved all the commission i earned for the year and with some of my own money purchased some equipment early 2008 which ended up being crap. and just four months ago, i sold the old stuff and started fresh with better equipment and took the business seriously. I planned out a small business plan, setup accounts with suppliers, got a tax ID, applied for a resale license, opened a bank account, opened a merchants account and applied to become an LLC in my state. My first marketing was using craigslist, e-mail lists that i randomly looked for businesses online and also friends that are involved in non-profit organizations. one by one, I created flyers, to pass out, opened a website which launched few weeks ago. Now I realize that something like this can change from a side hobby to a real full time and very lucrative career. I printed about 400 shirts january, 500 february and 600 march...and I keep growing (hopefully). but like everyone said, you know your doing great marketing when your freinds see you and call you by the name of your business and make fun that all you do is print shirts. let me know if you need any advice.
> 
> i have a thread of my setup you can search for " my garage setup hows yours" i keep updating my equipment continuosly and seriously looking for a small warehouse to expand to this coming summer.


Awesome man, thanks. I'll get some pictures of my set up in the future also.


----------



## sewcrazy (Apr 2, 2009)

I commend you for all your work so far. How great is it at 19 that you could end up being self reliant? I do not do screen printing but heat press and sales is sales. 

When I first started out with my press, there was a small restruant right down the road from my shop and I use to eat there sometimes. I noticed the employees didn't have uniform shops and it was small so I made a very simple design on my computer for a sample and gave the shirt to the owner.
Not only did I get a free lunch but my first order of 50 tee with that design.

From then on I looked in my phone book for every small restaurant and made a personalized sample for each. Then I used the same technique for
car lots, new business, birth announcements, memory shirts, ect. I watched the newpapers for any new business openings or special events, and made a sample shirt for that occasion.

I sell 85% of every sample shirt I give away and even if I don't sell the business I get business from the people who work there. Hair stylist are great and will even get people to let them take a pic of them (of course with a fresh haircut or style) to put on tees. Use your imagination. Make it personal to the owners and your list will go on and own.

Hope this helps.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

TshirtGuru said:


> lol That's a little scary...


yeah, but kinda cool at the same time


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Just recorded a video on this actually - https://youtu.be/T1IVa8Zczkw


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

nation03 said:


> My name is Jake, I'm 19 years old and just recently started my own, small, screen printing shop out of my basement. I know I'm young, however, I've Been working at a high scale sports printing shop for 2-3 years now and have learned the ins-and-outs of screen printing. My boss is retiring in a few years and wants me to take over the business. I got my own equipment at such a young age to try and establish some of my own clients and to get use to the sales aspect of the business.
> 
> My question is, how do you go about finding clients? What to you ask them? Who are the right people to ask? I'm sure some of these questions have obvious answers, but I'm really unskilled in the sales department. I've done a couple of jobs in the 5 months I've owned my equipment, but I'd like to do a lot more work. I would really appreciate some advice from well established people on this forum. I would ask my boss, but I don't want him to feel as if I'm competing with him.
> 
> ...


I don't know how much this suggestion will help you but just feel to share that with you. 
One of my friend had same problem so after few suggestions he started online store where he is selling printed t-shirt and other apparels. He got order and provide them t-shirts. There is tooo less communication with buyer. 
He installed a design tool in his online store so buy can design t-shirt by their selves so there is no need to discuss with buyers about their needs.


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey Jake! Love to see young guns grab the bulls by the horns and take them for a ride as you are =)

As long as you didn't sign a "non compete clause" or "intellectual property rights agreement" of sorts with your employer, legally you have that bull by the horns also. Even if you did, there is nothing illegal about going after clients you did work for through him, although if you are like me, you won't find it ethical.

Advertise yourself - You print shirts, so make some up and wear them! Give them to people. Walking billboards are invaluable. Business cards and flyers help, as well as Google. I have spent thousands into other forms of marketing, and the $200 per month I give Google gives me 10x the return. Donations to Fire Departments, Police, EMT and schools will go far also. Regardless what it takes, get that name out there. 

Pick your market - Guys like construction and landscaping companies go through shirts like it is their business, but they don't like paying high profit margins in my experience. Don't rob people blind, but pay attention to who has money, and doesn't mind burning it on their interests.

Stay small - Longer you can do this the better. Treat your next machine as an employee. Until you can pay that salary, and have it saved, don't invest. If your boss is retiring, there is nothing wrong with taking it over, and merging companies. If you can't play the same game, find someone who you can outsource bigger orders to and that can be relied upon. For example, my multi head Brother has been down for 2 months now and I outsource embroidery to my neighbor who has 10 times more machinery than I plan on ever buying. I do not make as much money, but still profit and he is happy to keep as many of his 65 heads running as possible. It also has freed me up to take in 10x more orders this month not producing, which more than balances out. Numbers are everything.

Lastly, ask when you have a question! I will not say what I say is fact, but we all have different experiences, goals and success. Business is not a strict science, it can constantly be proven wrong by using a different method. A lot of the time, you want to follow the methods, but if they don't apply, question the status quo and think outside the box.

Best of luck mate!


----------



## mikekaly (Nov 2, 2017)

Keep up the good work and now that you are here, I'm sure you will find plenty of useful information. Do you have a website?


----------

